# Breed?



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can anyone tell me What breed are these cuties are


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Look like Nubian crosses to me c:


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Im giving a good guess at a light nubian buck or doe and a traditional boer buck or doe


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Saanen/Nubian crosses is what it looks like to me... maybe boer Nubian crosses


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Saanen/Nubian?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Boer/Nubian/Saanen cross. Nubian because of the ears and face, Boer or Saanen because of the color.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha thanx y'all


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like Boer/Nubian cross to me.


----------

